# Photo Phile Contest: Sweetest Face Thread One



## Elf Mommy (Jun 29, 2009)

[align=center]Our polls only allow 50 options each. There are 79 Sweetest Face entries, so there will be 2 winners. 40 entries in this thread and 39 in Thread Two. Please vote in BOTH threads. You may vote for more than one photo in both threads!

1. BEAUKEZRA's Alice







2. BEAUKEZRA's Bernie






3. BSAR's Sage






4. BSAR's Savannah






5. Becca's Benjamin






6. Becca's Chester (?)






7. Becca's Fluffball






8. BlueSkyAcresRabbitry's Louiee






9. BlueSkyAcresRabbitry's Magic






10. CKGS's Abby






11. CKGS's Binx






12. CrazyMike40's Luna






13. CrazyMike40's Moony





14. CrazyMike40's Remus





15. Daisy Mae K's Daisy Mae





16. Elf Mommy's Poe





17. Flashy's Badger





18. Hazel-Mom's Hazel





19. JadeIcing's Connor Grayson





20. JadeIcing's Dallas Jinx Jones





21. JadeIcing's Elvis Aaron





22. JadeIcing's Gwyneth Apple Hoshi





23. JadeIcing's Noah Chibi Ash





24. JadeIcing's Ringo Starr





25. JadeIcing's Teresa Mekare





26. JadeIcing's Wyatt Holliday Earp





27. amundb's Magnet





28. cheryl's Chocolate Bunny





29. delusional's Isobel





30. delusional's Mango





31. jewelwillow's Topaz





32. jewelwillow's Violet





33. Korr and Sophie's Penelope





34. Korr and Sophie's Sophie





35. Kyla's Diggs





36. Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears' Fluffy





37. Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears' Monsters





38. Luvmyzoocrew's Belle





39. Luvmyzoocrew's Charger





40. Luvmyzoocrew's Sooty





[/align]


----------

